# Dadoing



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

I shared some of the same frustrations when I first got my Ridgid Saw. Now I can make the zero clearance inserts quickly and since they are for my saw they probably fit better. The wide opening in the supplied insert is so that the blade can tilt without hitting it.
You'll enjoy the saw for sure, it is a very good investment.
Welcome to Lumberjocks!


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Good luck in the future projects with your saw.

I acquired some baltic birch plywood from a cabinet shop they were going to cut up so that is what I've made all of my ZCI's out of. Once you get the first couple down pat the rest come very easy.

Is this your first zci or have you made some in the past? If it's your first I can provide a video that will probably help you.

Anyway, I keep several zci's for 1/2, 3/4 1" stock and a few for custom dado's.

Kevin


----------



## navtalk (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Kevin
Thanks for the response. Just a bit about my equipment, most of my large units, drill press, acra arm saw, band saw, lathe are my Fathers, purchased when I was in high school, I am 73 years old. I have a lot of hand tools much more recent vintage. My Son bought a real fixer-upper, hence the new table saw, hand drill, bel sander and other tools. I am in the process of attempting to make some matching cabinets for their kitchen. The throat plate as you have seen is inadiquate at best. I have never made a throat plate until recently, having watched a couple videos about the subject. I have made three to date but the material
I used was old 1/4 inch ply and the plates resulting are barely adequate, my original throat plate is about 1/8th inch thick which makes a bit of a problem. I made two dado zci's 1/4 and 3/4. 
Thanks again. Navtalk


----------



## acducey (Jul 17, 2011)

I recently acquired a new Rigid 4510 and promptly made a couple of ZCIs out of 12" Plywood, but for the next pair I'll try to make out of a plastic kitchen cutting board which is about 1'2 thick, stiff, and has a slick surface.


----------



## RonStewart (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Navtalk,

> Trying to find a zero clearance insert for the standard blade and a dado blade is a lesson in futility.

This may be too late, given that you already made your own inserts, but Leecraft makes a nice insert for the R4510. You can find it at amazon.com if you search for "RIDGID R4510 Zero Clearance Insert".

Ron


----------

